

FoolFuuka – fully customizable high performance imageboard software - NotUncivil
http://www.foolz.us/info/foolfuuka

======
lazylizard
er, i'm not familiar with how things work so i'm curious.. if, say you rewrite
".nyud.net" behind every media file extension so that it supposedly will get
cached by coralcdn what could be the outcome? would you save on bandwidth?
would coralcdn ban you? and what if you used cloudflare for dns? would that
save some hits and bandwidth as well?

